# Photos from the 2nd Ottawa Amp & Pedal Fest (and I mean LOTS of photos)...



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I wasn't able to get everybody's (actually anybody's) name and wasn't able to ask about a lot of the fantastic gear that was there. It would be a huge help if you could send me a PM me with the photo number and any info you can add. It doesn't necessarily have to be about the gear. It could just be your username or even a smart-ass comment.
Anyhow, here are the pics...

*01*











*02*











*03*








Zdog trying my ES-339 through the Z (Route 66, I believe).


*04*


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*05*








From Bacchus: Left to right is my hi power Tweed Twin (5f8a) clone, a JTM45 clone and my green British Bulldog (loosely based on a JCM800).


*06*











*07*











*08*


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*09*











*10*








My weapons of choice. Front to back: PRS Custom 22 - Triple Soapbar, 2008 Gibson Custom Shop Reissue '61 Les Paul Custom,
2007 Gibson GOTW '67 SG Special, 2007 Gibson ES-339, 2001 Gibson Les Paul Classic Plus, with Florance VooDoo '59s.
Partially visible on the right is a 2003 Gibson Firebird VII.


*11*








The rest of my rig (at least the rest of what I brought with me). On the right, you can see my '50s Rickenbacher Silver Hawaiian lapsteel.


*12*








Believe it or not, there's a guy playing a '63 Gibson ES through a full-blown Leslie cab somewhere in there.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*13*








Bang a Gong, Get it on...


*14*











*15*











*16*








The aforementioned ES/Leslie rig.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*17*











*18*











*19*








This is claude_blondin holding his very rare '65 Reverse Firebird with factory P90s.
Every time I turned around he was pulling out some other unusual axe.
I only managed to get photos of a couple of others. Check out photos 25 and 30 as well.


*20*


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*21*











*22*











*23*








From GP_Hawk: Phaez DaisyCutter 14w El84's all PTP...search ontariomaximus in google for ebay and utube links.
The cab is made by Leyland in Ottawa. Front ported 1x12.


*24*


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*25*








A 1995 Jackson Surfcaster.


*26*








Bacchus' 79 Les Paul DeLuxe (damn, that thing looked brand new).


*27*








Bacchus' homebrewed Maple-top Tele.


*28*


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*29*








Didn't catch his name, but this guy and a buddy came all the way from Sudbury. BTW, that Silvertone was _HOT!!!_


*30*








Claude Blondin with his 1980 Ovation UK2. According to Claude, it's the only one he's ever seen.


*31*











*32*








All those pedals, and still...
Nothing beats Strat -> cable -> Tweed Bassman
GP_Hawk playing (what I believe is) zdogma's Eric Johnson Strat through M_Hammer's '59 Bassman.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

*33*








My 339 was a dirty slut that day. Everyone got a turn.


*34*








Our host, Johannes (I hope I spelled that correctly).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some very tasty gear there. I can see where there may have been an audio problem in that building though. Lot's of good to build on for future shows.


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

*A few more pics*


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

*One more ..*

.and one of my favs ..."The Rabid Drummer"


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Great pics...sorry I missed it!


----------



## nocturnal_n (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I ruined my keyboard by drooling all over it. lofu Great stuff!


----------



## Beltone (Jul 10, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some very tasty gear there. I can see where there may have been an audio problem in that building though. Lot's of good to build on for future shows.


I don't think the room was a problem...

I really digged that Silvertone in shot #29... great little amp!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Beltone said:


> I really digged that Silvertone in shot #29...


Digged...
Is that a new word? ;-)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I missed THAT?!



I think I might have had the biggest amp rig there though (I spy zero 412's haha)

Did anyone take some video?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

comment deleted


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been adding captions to some of the photos as the info has been coming in. Since an edit doesn't count as a new post, it doesn't bump the thread so I figured I'd mention it in case anyone was looking for info on anything in any of the photos.

For anyone that recognizes any of their own gear, drop me a PM and I'll share the info.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a fun time, slightly off topic, where do all those gongs come from?

Andy


----------

